# Pine wardobes



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

This weekend I started another project for a friend. It is a set of Pine wardrobes which will incorporate a computer desk, shelves and a set of top cupboards. Here are a few of the WIP pics of the work so far.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice project Mailee. Don't want my beloved to see this she would want one. Like Harry would say great photo shoot. I learned a lot just from the pics that you took. What kind of finish are you going to put onto it if it were me I'd keep it the way it is with a nice clear finish but that is just me.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Glenmore and thanks. I am afraid the finish has been chosen by my customer of Antique Pine wax finish. It is a traditional finish and one which is easy to apply so I am happy with this. I too would like to keep it light if it were mine but the customer is always right so they say.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mailee

You make my mouth water, I just love pine.  Like you a clear finish is just pleasing to my eyes, but as you say a customer is always right,,,,, "he who pays sets the rules" 

Really looking good from my view. What do you have the unit set on, looks like a building frame of sorts. Maybe my eyes are seeing ghosts in the forth picture. 

Looking real good!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

No John, it is just the sash clamps at the bottom of the pic. At the moment it is just at the dry fit stage. It will sit on a frame which will raise the whole assembly by 4" which is required to clear the skirting boards for the lower drawer to open. It will be fitted close to a wall in the bedroom so dimentions will be tight.  As for the Pine John it is a necessary evil for me as hardwood is so expensive this side of the pond, I certainly prefer working in hardwood but needs must I am afraid.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've put a lot of thought into the design Mailee and your construction leaves nothing to be desired.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 1, 2008)

Mailee, nice work! thanks for sharing the wip pics with us. Paul


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job going on there Mailee. I too love pine and you are showing it in a first class fashion with your work. Keep posting the pictures as you progress.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I have had to take a step backwards today as the wardrobe was too big to negotiate the stairs. I had to cut the wardrobe into two sections, upper and lower which houses the drawers. Well we all make mistakes don't we? I have just started work on the drawers and have finally put the drawer section in glue at last. I shall have more pics tomorrow when the drawers are finished.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mailee

I have a storage cabinet I am in the process of building and had to do the same thing,,,,, two sections. 

Why do we always think big. 

Not a mistake "just looking for an alternative way to do it",


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

mailee said:


> Well I have had to take a step backwards today as the wardrobe was too big to negotiate the stairs. I had to cut the wardrobe into two sections, upper and lower which houses the drawers. Well we all make mistakes don't we? I have just started work on the drawers and have finally put the drawer section in glue at last. I shall have more pics tomorrow when the drawers are finished.


Don't have to tell me about this problem 3 weeks ago I built a book shelf and couldn't get it up my steps RATS. At least it wasn't as bad as my dad did one time built a really nice picnic table and couldn't get it out of the shed he built it in ah them drinking days .


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well after my little setback I am back in business again and have been working on the drawers. It took a while to dovetail all of the drawers with the jig but it was worth all the effort and time for a well earned coffee. I also made a start on the drawer fronts which will be shaker style. Should get some more done tomorrow.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mailee

Fine looking drawers. Taking on more shape and character with each post, and I am really fond of your wood choice. 

Looking Good!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I finished the drawer fronts off today and just need to make the raised panels for them. I will have to make another rail for one of them as you might just be able to see in the bottom right of the photo, a piece split off the end just as I ran it through the router table! :'( I also got the top of the wardrobe assembled after having to dismember them. Tomorrow I should get started on the raised panels for the drawer fronts and also the doors if all goes well.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Think positive mailee, it will be a good day 

Coming along great.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your making a first class job Mailee and your photo-shoots are great.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I didn't have a lot of time in the workshop today but did manage to get the raised panels made and fitted. Next job is to fit them to the drawers and then make the doors.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

First class job all the way Mailee,

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine work Mailee.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have had a good couple of days and managed to get a lot done. I got all the drawer fronts in glue up. Then sanded once they were dry. They are now ready for a moulding running around the outer edge. I also ran up the rails and stiles for the doors on the router table and did a dry fit on these. I finished tonight by glueing up all the boards for the raised panels on the doors ready for tomorrow. I shall then have plenty of sanding to do, not to mention fitting the drawer fronts to the drawer boxes.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

HI mailee

You certainly are moving forward. The time and effort will all seem worthwhile when stand back and view it after it is finished. 

Looking Good


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Another good day today considering I had an interuption to build the gate. I started by fitting the drawer fronts to the drawer boxes first. 
These took a bit of ligning up but I got there finally.
Then I cut the raised panels for the doors on the router table and had a dry fit of the first door. 
Happy that all was well I dry fitted the remainder of the doors to check everything before any glue is applied. 
I must remember to apply a finish to the raised panels this time BEFORE I glue them up!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have had a few slight problems with the wardrobes last couple of days! I am having trouble staining the wood as the door panels have taken well but the drawer fronts have turned out blotchy! I gave them two coats of sanding sealer before rubbing them down with 320 grit paper too? I shall have to strip the drawer fronts again and try re applying the sealer and stain. I will let you know how I get on. :'( I wish I had stained the drawer fronts before I assembled them now, would have been easier.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mailee, I feel for you having had similar experiences (note the plural) over the years. That's why I'm shy when it comes to mixing my own finishes, it's a bad enough problem with off the shelf ones at times.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mailee really coming along nicely. Looks great.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After all the trouble with the stain I finally made some progress today. I got the doors assembled at last and fitted them in place to make sure everything was fine before continuing. I hope to finish the stain on the doors and get them hung tomorrow and then concentrate on the main cabinet.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mailee

You got it looking great.  Your ability to overcome some adverse situations and turn a project out like that, in my eyes "a true craftsman",,,,, Yes sir! 

Great job!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work, they look great!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

mailee,

That has become one major and great looking project. I really look forward to the final outcome of this project.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I am not home and dry yet I am afraid to say as I am still having problems with the stain. In the first shot the doors don't look too bad, but in the second one you can see how light the closest door is and how dark the farthest door is. It looks like I will have some more sanding and staining to do before I can continue the project.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mailee,

an excellent build. I am sure that with the right attitude you
will also solve the problem with the finish.


James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mailee, don't forget that it's made from WOOD and no two pieces are identical, this is why people buy furniture made from wood rather than laminate covered who knows what. You appear to be your own worst critic, it looks fantastic as it is.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Things are going from bad to worse I am sorry to say. I stripped the doors once again and re applied the sealer and the stain again. This time the patchiness is even worse as you will see from the photo.
I am now starting to get annoyed with it as nothing seems to improve things. I am at a loss as to what to do next? Anyone any suggestions apart from cutting my wrists that is!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mailee

This may sound odd to you, but I do not find the blemishes to be a bad thing. I kind of like the rustic look you get from it. Your reclaimed wood has already had a life and you are giving it a second life and with that, comes wear from the elements, age etc. 

To me a proud piece of wood,,,,,,, just what I see  

Looking great to me


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mailee,

Although your project is still excellent by all standards, I know you are bothered by the outcome. There is a fellow I know from another forum who is like our own Jerry Mayfield here and really knows his stuff when it comes finishes and their obstacles such as you are experiencing. He is an old timer with decades of experience under his belt and is very highly respected and valued for his knowledge.

May I suggest you get in touch with him at this email address to see if he can help you out. hacheson at yahoo dot com He goes by the name of Howie.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Many thanks for this Bob, I have just mailed him and will await his reply.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Be patient as it may take him a day or so to get back to you.

Best of luck!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I finally did it at last! I am happy to announce that the wardrobe doors are stained and they look ok! I think you will agree. It turned out that I was using the sanding sealer far too thick for it to sink in to the wood, thus when I sanded the panels I was effectively removing it again! Duh!  I thinnned it down a little over 50/50 and it worked a treat. Anyway I managed to get the doors hung today.I do have to sand a little off the edges to give enough clearance. This is a small problem after what I have just gone through though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

You did a VERY nice job, now you just need a find a way to move it 

==========


mailee said:


> Well I finally did it at last! I am happy to announce that the wardrobe doors are stained and they look ok! I think you will agree. It turned out that I was using the sanding sealer far too thick for it to sink in to the wood, thus when I sanded the panels I was effectively removing it again! Duh!  I thinnned it down a little over 50/50 and it worked a treat. Anyway I managed to get the doors hung today.I do have to sand a little off the edges to give enough clearance. This is a small problem after what I have just gone through though.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your tenacity has certainly paid off Mailee, a really lovely job.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

They do look great mailee...... Congrats on the solution.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine looking Mailee and I'm only saying that because it's true.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mailee nice Job.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Great job, Mailee. Thanks for sharing your problem and solution with us. Helps those with 'slow brains' like me figure things out. This forum is the greatestr, isn't it? Beautiful work. 

Neal


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been busy in the shop again and managed to get the wardrobes ready for the varnish. I made up the small moulding for the top.
Then made endplates for the rail and installed this. (it is removable)
It was just a case of fitting the ply backs on then.
I shall not get any more done on it this week as I have a kitchen to fit, so more to come in a weeks time. Busy, Busy, Busy.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi mailee,

You've done a wonderful job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I won't bore you with further Kudos Mailee, you know what I think.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Oops! told a lie, I have just fitted the knobs. I found a set I didn't know I had.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Mailee, this is a very nice piece, great job.


----------

